

To cut costs, California moving to digital textbooks - pc
http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/ci_12536333?nclick_check=1

======
xsc
Link Didn't work for me. This one does.

<http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/ci_12536333>

------
TrevorJ
I don't know about you, but I don't learn as well from reading and studying
online. When I first learned how to use my 3D animation software in
highschool, I read the manual cover to cover multiple times (600 plus pages).
I got to the point that I could flip right to the section I needed to
reference by feel. I could also study "offline" on the bus, or sitting outside
in my treehouse or hammock.

------
CalmQuiet
As the credit at bottom of this Guest Editorial says, "Arnold Schwarzenegger
is governor of California. He wrote this article for the Mercury News." [or at
least signed it after staff wrote it].

It says what the administration envisions but an op-ed from governator is
nothing like a white paper from the IT sector that is developing the plan. :/

------
johnnybgoode
He doesn't really talk about how these digital textbooks will be accessed.

